# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Scriptie

## marjoleindepau

Beste lezers,

Ik ben Marjolein De Pau en studeer Toegepaste Psychologie op de Lessius Hogeschool te Antwerpen.
In mijn scriptie doe ik onderzoek naar het psychologisch welzijn van onvruchtbare personen of personen wiens partner onvruchtbaar is.

Met jullie medewerking kan ik het Nederlandstalig gebied van betrouwbare cijfers voorzien en richtlijnen voor hulpverlening onder de aandacht brengen. 
Als je dus even tijd hebt, stuur dan een mailtje naar *[email protected]*
Dan stuur ik je de link naar mijn enquête door. Het duurt zo''n 30 min. om ze in te vullen.
Als je dat wenst, kan ik nadien de resultaten van mijn onderzoek doormailen (gelieve dit in de e-mail te vermelden).

Het is zeer belangrijk dat zowel *veel vrouwen als mannen* deelnemen. Spoor je partner dus aan om ook de enquête in te vullen!

Al heel hard bedankt!
Marjolein

----------

